# Haydn & Mozart quiz



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Well then, we've had a few easy quizzes, let's move it up a notch, shall we?
Here's a quiz then to see how well you can distinguish stylistic fingerprints between Papa and Wolfie.
Be warned, it is rather a long process. 
My own score? Outstanding!

http://qq.themefinder.org/


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Post deleted
[...........................................]


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

66%. A better than expected score considering I'm Brahms and Liszt right now.

Regards


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I got the first two right, but got the third one wrong so I quit in a rage.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It would help if the sound files were clips of actual recordings and not poorly rendered MIDI piano transcriptions...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

^True, ViolaDude, but they'd have to pay royalties to SACEM or whoever ...


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

I started, but then find out I need to download and listen something, and I do not want to.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

This quiz is old enough to be carbon dated, but still a fun way to waste time. I got the first 10 correct before getting bored and quitting. Also, two of the selections I got weren't from any string quartet: One was the first movement of Mozart's oboe quartet and the other from the first movement of his flute quartet in D.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> 66%. A better than expected score considering I'm Brahms and Liszt right now.
> 
> Regards


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Got 9/12 right, 75%. Pretty fun stuff, thanks for the post .


----------

